# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  It is possible to make money on 3D printing at home

## unaflores21

3D technique is well suited for small volumes, especially if everyone is doing at home. Costs are minimal, and some categories of goods can be sold well. For example, plastic toys, home decorations, small gift souvenirs, figures from computer games, all this can be easily printed on the printer.If you can try to drawings, you can still make a layout of the house, summer cottages, even a car, practically with minimal effort. For a small building, you can get a decent amount. Do and sell molds for soaping. And if you work with several customers, it is possible that something and earn. If you have experience creating products at home, share your results.

----------


## leameier

I'm not sure if it's easy or possible to make a lot of money with 3D printing at home, but the opportunities are there. I have one Creality Ender 7 and sold some projects on Thingiverse for profit; now that my business has been growing I'm considering upgrading

----------


## arthurslater

What is the minimum cost to start 3D printing and how can I earn from it? There is any platform to find customer

----------


## curious aardvark

it int easy that's for sure.

You have to find a niche market and then keep it to yourself. 

I make a sell a widget. Other people make a similiar thing. 

But - as far as I know - I'm the only person who sells them in a shop friendly packet with everything necessary for the use included, also mine is self adhesive and nobody elses is :-) 

I designed and printed the machines I use to get a perfectly sized and centered tape on the widget. 
That's what 3d printing is best for. 
Making tools and jigs to help in making things you can sell. 

But it's not certain or easy to make money with cheap 3d printers. Anyone who tells you it is, most likely is trying to sell you a printer :-)

----------


## Axel

> I've been considering doing this and marketing it through etsy. For instance, my washing machine knob broke an the manufacturer doesn't make the model anymore and is unresponsive. 
> 
> How much do you make per week or month if you don't mind me asking?


If I asked you how much you earned, would you think I was extremely rude?

----------


## odlyprincess

A guy in England is making 3d printed lathe way wipers and some rubber bellows for shift levers in the apron of English lathes Sold on ebay but there is a small constant market.I bet one guy could make a living selling way wipers for just south bend lathes. Would a 3d printed shifter plate showing shift positions on a lathe make sense. Is it good enough for reproduction knobs for cars and machine tools.I do not think there is any time wasted setting up jigs for a one off run. This assumes you have the digital files to make the parts.

----------


## Tempus 3D Printing

We  started our 3D printing business with a more expensive/high quality machine because the diversity of uses for the end product is so much higher. The biggest challenge is to find customers, know your niche, and make sure you can demonstrate your validity. To do so we created our own website (with WIX), write articles about the uses of 3D printing and post customer success stories. The final big part is to make it easy for a customer to buy from you with an online ordering system, whether it is through a platform like shopify or Etsty, or thorugh yoor website. You can see what we have created over the past few years at our website at https://www.tempus3d.com/. Good luck with your business!

----------

